# Aww shucks...



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

You know who you are....

Thank you - it was enjoyed immensely...


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

*WELL DONE!!!*


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow... That's enjoying one.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't think I've ever nubbed one down that mutch!


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Who makes that beer? Looks good


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Dang man, that looks like it was goooood! :mrgreen:


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey! You guys aren't sposed to get Highland in Georgia! LOL 

That's one of the best beers they make, if not the best and most consistent. Try the Black Mountain Bitter if you ever see it. It's a seasonal organic pale ale that I think is their best!

Nice smoke BTW. Always jealous when I see Habanos go up in smoke!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

That was my first cc. The slope just got ALOT steeper lol...



edogg said:


> Who makes that beer? Looks good


Gaelic Ale made by Highland Brewing. Very malty, but enough hops to balance it out. Dang good beer.



FiveStar said:


> Hey! You guys aren't sposed to get Highland in Georgia! LOL


Heh. You cant keep them secret dude, you gotta share. I will keep an eye out for the BMB.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nothing like nubbing a fantastic stick 

What size boli was that?

And congrats :tu


----------



## yurizilla (Aug 7, 2008)

Holy nub, time to invent a cigar pipe.


----------



## SirR (Aug 15, 2009)

it is clearly evident you enjoyed it! hahaha


----------

